

Superman invented 3D printing 50 years ago - makos
http://www.3ders.org/articles/20130704-superman-invented-3d-printing-50-years-ago.html

======
zimpenfish
I'd say "conceived of" would be better. "invented" should be saved for the
people who figure out how to actually do it.

